# Secret Santa Paws '15: Parcels Arrived



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Another thread for you all, my little jolly egg nogs!
Quite simple this one.... post when you have *received* your parcel!

DO *NOT* POST TO SAY YOU HAVE *SENT* AT ALL ... 
...THAT'D RUIN THE SURPRISE ELEMENT!

As always, photo's of dogs and their special post encouraged!
*

*
Keeping track here, so everyone can see what's what.
Names yet to receive in black.
*
Bluejay: *Ripley, Rory, Frodo, Samwise, Hiccup, Gwen
*Lauren5159: *Skip
*Dogloverlou: *Missy, Ty, Cash
*Nicky10: *Buster
*Animallover26:* Bungo
*Rosie64:* Chip
*Spidei:* Riley, Taza, Echo
*Fluffster: *Daisy
*Ellenlouisepascoe: *Taz, Blade, Skyla, Shelby, Blue
*Canine K9: *Bailey
*Tyton: *Tyton, Beau, Kahn, Ronin
*Mrsred:* Shadow, Russell Nash, Flash
*Westie Mum: *Lucy, Poppy, Oscar
*Hanwombat: *Io, Bigby
*Astro2011*: Astro
*Stormythai: *Thai
*Whippetamey: *Troy, Ezra
*Apollo2012: *Apollo
*Amelia66: *Scully, Noodle
*Meezey: *Cian, KT, Eric
*Vickynholly: *Holly, Ted
*Adamantis: *Medyg, Jumble
*Montymaude: *Hector, Hilde
*Silvi: *Sophie
*Geolgrad:* Hera, Nyx
*Jackie99: *Rio
*Lexiedhb: *Dexter
*Allthingsrodent: *Barney
*Jenstewillow: *Willow, Kyzer, Bob
*Pinklizzy: *Darcy & Biggles
*Picklelily: *Pickle
*Pawsonme: *Jasper & Izzy
*Skatealexia: *Lexi, Pippa
*Lavinia: *Izzy
*Sharloid: *Broder, Kindra, Yla
*Doggiedelight: *Molly, Pippa, Sally, Penny
*Loulatch: *Mitzie & Tyler


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

OMD look at what arrived today!!


















I loved how it was addressed to 'Master Ty'  I think his SS gets how gentlemanly he is  Love the wrapping paper too!

Ty had a little nibble of the paper before I could take it away!   But It's now safe and sound on top of our kitchen cupboard.

Missy & Cash are jealous! 

THANK YOU SS


----------



## skatealexia (Mar 25, 2013)

Pippa has her secret Santa  I aren't at home at the moment so my mum told me. Will update some pictures tomorrow  
Thank you to her ss!! Super excited to get home tomorrow night and see what she thinks to it.


----------



## skatealexia (Mar 25, 2013)

Can i have my present yet???


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Just found this thread and didn't realise we were to take pictures of arrived parcels!

Sophie's parcel arrived four days ago and has been put carefully on top of the wardrobe waiting for her to open on Christmas Day (I'll take it down from the wardrobe first of course ), but I'll get the box down for her photo opportunity tomorrow. She's asleep right now 

And Thank You Secret Santa! xx


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

What parcels already  but its not December until tomorrow, I nearly fell off my chair when I got a Christmas card on Saturday.


----------



## Spidei (Mar 10, 2014)

Look what just came for Riley! 










It's been put away under the stairs now, though all had a good sniff of the parcel! 
Thanks so much to his SS! I love the name you put on there


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Wow this is getting exciting now


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Apollo's parcel has arrived!! 

Super excited, no pictures yet as it's at my mums house and we wont be seeing her until sunday so I will pick it up then


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Hanwombat said:


> Wow this is getting exciting now


Very ! This is my first year aswell so super excited (and a bit panicked my recipients won't like theirs!)


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Westie Mum said:


> Very ! This is my first year aswell so super excited (and a bit panicked my recipients won't like theirs!)


Me too, I'm so nervous.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

So excited, I can't wait until ours arrives :Woot


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm so excited about Daisy's arriving! And I hope our victim likes his/her gifts.


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Unless Bob has been online shopping I'm assuming this is from his SS 










Not quite sure if I'd be 'allowed ' to collect at the depo as you have to have ID .. Don't think Bob has his driving licence handy though? :Sour
So it's getting re-delivered on Thursday 
Knowing my luck they'll come whilst I'm at the docs at 11am! :Facepalm But other than that I'll be home


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

JenSteWillow said:


> Not quite sure if I'd be 'allowed ' to collect at the depo as you have to have ID .. Don't think Bob has his driving licence handy though? :Sour
> So it's getting re-delivered on Thursday
> Knowing my luck they'll come whilst I'm at the docs at 11am! :Facepalm But other than that I'll be home


A good friend of mine sends Poppy these toy balls she brings back from Florida and parcels always addressed to Poppy. I take her vet card with me to the sorting office lol ..... Never had an issue collecting


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I had a weird dream last night that Bigbys parcel arrived and all what was in it was a diary saying how much this person hated Rottweilers and other stuff


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Something arrived for Jasper and Izzy this morning 
really blurry photos as they were both moving so fast! (Jasper went straight to trying to unwrap it so it's now safe on top of my wardrobe  )
















 I'm so excited!! Thank you to our SS :Happy


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Baileys box is here!!
*
Have photos which are uploading, he thought it was free shaping and tried to climb on the box :Facepalm

Thank you SS!!


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Holly got a parcel 
Thank you SS. I took photos but Hollys tail sent my water flying all over my bed, computer, phone and camera!  maybe it's her way of saying we should skip photos and just open the parcel


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Shelby's arrived!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

My boyfriend who works downstairs where I work has just told me that Io has received a parcel 

THANK YOU SS 

I'll get a photo with the box later tonight


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

One of them was not covered in penguins, we haven't opened any, honest!! :Woot

Thank you so much bobs ss 

Sorry for the pic quality .. Only got my iPad for pics at the mo :Arghh


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

This is getting super exciting now eek    glad to see my SS has arrived safely (or has it really!) ............


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

There are WAY to many organised folk...... must get butt in gear and take mine to post office, or have I already Muhwahhhahahahahahahah


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Shelby's arrived!
> 
> QUOTE]
> .


I'd take the addresss down mrs............ you never know who's watching the tinterweb.......


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> I'd take the addresss down mrs............ you never know who's watching the tinterweb.......


Amended it and added more conversation lol x


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Amended it and added more conversation lol x


My postman was well grumpy  didn't even comment on the penguin paper or anything. Boo!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

@BlueJay you have a lot of pupsters to strike off the list as having recieved! Keep up!


----------



## Spidei (Mar 10, 2014)

Echo just recieved his parcel 










It's been hidden away with Riley's now


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Gahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh the suspense is killing me already!!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm getting more excited with each dog that's receiving a parcel; and we haven't even had one ourselves yet! Don't know what I'll be like when I actually have boxes at home that I can't open!!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Soz troops, some naughty pod sent my compooper to the hospital 

Ripper Roo and Mr Moo have both got post! GO TEAM TERRIER


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Dexter's is heeeeeeeereerrrrrre!!!!


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> There are WAY to many organised folk...... must get butt in gear and take mine to post office, or have I already Muhwahhhahahahahahahah


I've just looked in cat chat & they started receiving in October  they take the crown for organisation! 
(Thread come up below under similar, I'm too nosey!)


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

JenSteWillow said:


> I've just looked in cat chat & they started receiving in October  they take the crown for organisation!
> (Thread come up below under similar, I'm too nosey!)


_October! _  I'd have great difficulty not opening early if I received a parcel that soon.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Hilde's has arrived :Smuggrin I will try an get some pictures tonight but most probably tomorrow as I'm having a busy day  but arrrgh we now have to wait until forever to open it, and well neither of us have a huge amount of will power


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

I cant wait to pick up Apollo's parcel from my mums i wish she hadn't told me it had arrived now, I really want to go get it  but I've got to wait until sunday


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Shockingly bad pictures but thank you SS, we love the doggy themed paper too  Hector obviously had to join in the sniff fest


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Skip's SS arrived today!!!! 

The Hermes man asked for Master Skipper Doo Dah through a cloud of tears! He was laughing as hard as I was 

Seriously, whoever you are, you've spoiled him rotten! So generous... The box was never ending. There's so much!

So, thank you  Now I don't need to buy him so much 

Here's some pics:




































Even personalised wrapping paper!!!









I couldn't even put them all back in the box! Skip was devestated lol!

I'm honstly overwhelmed, thank you so much!
And there's something in there for me, which is lovely  Thank you for that x

Oh, and please ignore the state of the carpets and room! I've had three dogs in the house lately (two of which love being outside constantly) and I'm doing my pre-Christmas house scrub


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Smug-a-gug says thank you SS


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

@Lauren5159 bladdy Nora! Some ones got their festive head on!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

JenSteWillow said:


> @Lauren5159 bladdy Nora! Some ones got their festive head on!


I know! He's been so spoiled! And here was me thinking that I'd need to fill his Christmas Santa Sack with newspaper to fill it up


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

OMG I am so excited I can't wait for Chips to arrive, I usually hate Christmas but can't wait to watch him open his SS don't care what's in it he has such fun opening things lol


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Oh no! The packaging helps to identify who the sender could be. That's kinda cheating!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Miss pig's has arrived!!!


















Thank you SS! x


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

@Lauren5159 Ty's was addressed to 'Master' Tyler and delivered by My Hermes so I wonder if our SS are from the same family. Hmmm


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> @Lauren5159 Ty's was addressed to 'Master' Tyler and delivered by My Hermes so I wonder if our SS are from the same family. Hmmm


Oooh! Get our detective hats on!!!


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

Miss Pennys has arrived! Im so excited for her on christmas day!!! Not long now  Thank you so much ss from me and Penny xx


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Ok I've picked up Apollo's parcel today and want to say a HUGE thank you to Apollo's SS he's been spoilt rotten. now for photo overload he was very excited so i had to share (sorry :Hilarious)

Is this for me?









Let me see
























Please can i have them










Just a little sniff are you really going to make me sit here and not let me open my presents


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Yay! we have a parcel!
not a very good photo, but when i got home from work yesterday OH showed me a box he'd stashed in the downstairs loo (away from prying noses!) Addressed to Master Tyton! apparently he and the courier were rolling their eyes in despair at my 'stupidity' for having dog SS but bah humbug to them. Tyton looked pleased with his parcel..... and it's HUGE - given how big he is. Can't wait to see what's in it now!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Tyton said:


> Yay! we have a parcel!
> not a very good photo, but when i got home from work yesterday OH showed me a box he'd stashed in the downstairs loo (away from prying noses!) Addressed to Master Tyton! apparently he and the courier were rolling their eyes in despair at my 'stupidity' for having dog SS but bah humbug to them. Tyton looked pleased with his parcel..... and it's HUGE - given how big he is. Can't wait to see what's in it now!


Another one addressed to the 'Master'  Looks like your SS has done a good job on sizing!


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

A little bird told me something has arrived for Pickle, photo's soon


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

I should add we had quite a giggle picking it up as we missed the delivery and had to go to the parcel office to collect.

Hubby went to the desk whilst Pickle and I waited outside, they asked him to go to the door and call her, if she came to her name they were happy that was proof of her identity along with his driving license . Both post ladies had a giggle and a coo over her as she rushed up to the door wagging her tail.

Thank god she has a good recall otherwise she might have missed out on her pressie :Happy


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Has no one received any today  ?


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Not me, still waiting on three. Did have parcel from postman, signed for parcel from parcelforce (signed for while standing at foot of drive switching off water at external stopcock as we're redoing the bathroom!) AND Beau and I walked down to the sorting office to collect a missed parcel from yesterday (he had to come inside with me and wait to get fusses from all the staff as there were some growly dogs following us down the road and I didn't want to risk leaving him tied up unattended as they passed). But none of the packages were dog's SS, will have to hope for some arrivals tomorrow


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

No me's not got mine's either mum said I gotta be patient cause can't has it till Christmas anyways but I don'ts no what patient means


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

B. is inspecting any thing that arrives here, nothing yet!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I think a lot of people will be sending them out on the deadline date it seems


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Woohoo! Shadows arrived this very minute. Thank you SS!


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

It's here, it's here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Arrived home from a walk to a missed parcel from Parcel force, Oh the excitment when I saw what it was, beautifully wrappped!!!
Rio went frantic trying to get into the box , so the pictures are horrendous and not as I planned in front of the Xmas tree as I had to be a mean Mummy and get it out of his way before he ate his way in!!
A massive thank you to our SS, as Rio is a very lucky boy and there's loads to open which we cannot wait to do !
Ops sorry no pics- once Ii figure out how to upload pics on this new layout I will post them!


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

Our parcel has arrived!! I'll take some photos once I'm home from work-my mum was at my house today with the baby so she took it in and now thinks I'm even more crazy!


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Jackie99 said:


> It's here, it's here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Arrived home from a walk to a missed parcel from Parcel force, Oh the excitment when I saw what it was, beautifully wrappped!!!
> Rio went frantic trying to get into the box , so the pictures are horrendous and not as I planned in front of the Xmas tree as I had to be a mean Mummy and get it out of his way before he ate his way in!!
> A massive thank you to our SS, as Rio is a very lucky boy and there's loads to open which we cannot wait to do !
> Ops sorry no pics- once Ii figure out how to upload pics on this new layout I will post them!


Save the photos to your computer then you click upload file and choose the picture/s you want. Once they've uploaded just click on full image or thumbnail and it will add them to your post


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Thank you,  I shall try that now, really struggle to get pictures up nowadays with the new layout.


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Got it! Had to re size them, super poor quality because of a certain Mr's eagerness, cannot wait to see what's inside them all!


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Finally got my computer working and photos uploaded.

I think she sees parcels as pillows (she did this to last years box, or maybe she is just claiming it as hers)


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

I don't have any pics as my phone is close to dying at the moment but Blue and Taz have received theirs


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

Sorry about the slightly rubbish photo and all the DIY rubbish in the background! The paper is so cute, love it


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Sorry guys... I missed the note through the door from Royal Mail when I got home.. The knock at the door 10mins ago was from someone across the road giving us 'Princess Willow' & Kyzers pressies  2 at once!





































Thank you sooo much our SS's  
All pups have been utterly spoilt & we're so excited!!


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

I see most people are opening their boxes. Are we supposed to be? Ive not opened pennys. Less chance I can tell what things are and wouldnt want to accidently rip something and see a clue :/


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Doggiedelight said:


> I see most people are opening their boxes. Are we supposed to be? Ive not opened pennys. Less chance I can tell what things are and wouldnt want to accidently rip something and see a clue :/


I have done, just so I could use the box as mine was too big. Otherwise I wouldn't have opened it till Christmas, not as tempting to feel and shake the items then!!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Doggiedelight said:


> I see most people are opening their boxes. Are we supposed to be? Ive not opened pennys. Less chance I can tell what things are and wouldnt want to accidently rip something and see a clue :/


We're not opening ours at all, as you say far to much temptation to actually open the presents once you've got them in front of you, and besides my lot adore opening the box itself


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Doggiedelight said:


> I see most people are opening their boxes. Are we supposed to be? Ive not opened pennys. Less chance I can tell what things are and wouldnt want to accidently rip something and see a clue :/


I only did it for picture purpose.. Not sure why, maybe just from previous pics from previous years. 
Willows had a clue folded up which I was good & didn't look at  
I didn't have a feel or a shake etc either


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

JenSteWillow said:


> I only did it for picture purpose.. Not sure why, maybe just from previous pics from previous years.
> Willows had a clue folded up which I was good & didn't look at
> I didn't have a feel or a shake etc either


Id be too tempted to shake and squeek haha


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Doggiedelight said:


> I see most people are opening their boxes. Are we supposed to be? Ive not opened pennys. Less chance I can tell what things are and wouldnt want to accidently rip something and see a clue :/


I havent cos Dexter is quicker than me, and would be off with anything that smelt remotely good in a nanosecond...... Its surprising he got anything at all really what with being permanently on the naughty step!!!!


----------



## AllthingsRodent (Dec 13, 2013)

Barney came yesterday evening!. Pics shall be up when his lordship wakes up.


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Got home to note for a missed parcel for Daisy! It's being redelivered on Saturday, woohoo!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Missed delivery note for Oscar and Lucy today .... Will rearrange for Saturday aswell as don't think I'll have chance to get them tomorrow. 

Exciting !!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Nothing for my lot as yet.....


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

None yet for my two furry beasts either


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

Well Molly is on Santas good girl list. Her parcel came today


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm at one down, three to go, so will keep a beady out the next few days for approaching posties


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Its Bigby Wolfs birthday on Sunday so it would make him happy if his parcel came today  Not that he is going to open it haha


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

Missed a parcel yesterday afternoon  on the upside the Collection Card was addressed the "Miss Hera" which made be smile after a tough day at work. 
I've had to hunt out her microchip certificate and hope that they accept that as proof of identity hehe


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

None received here . They have their pet passports as ID when the time comes though.


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Even I'm eagerly waiting for everyone else who hasn't received  I hope we have a full house by next week!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I am eagerly awaiting Bigby Wolfs parcel  If it doesn't come today, then I shall wait again on Monday


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

JenSteWillow said:


> Even I'm eagerly waiting for everyone else who hasn't received  I hope we have a full house by next week!


Me too. I really hope everyone has their parcels by the end of next week.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Still waiting patiently for the two boys surprises.

I'm mid doing my Christmas cards and suddenly remembered that I had bought each dog a little stocking each last year in the sales for 25p each to put their secret Santas in (I think ahead, me) and I'll be damned if I can find the things!


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

We got one, we got one!

parcel came for the little curly wurly! She was much too excited for pictures tho and they all ended up a blur ....well she did anyway. Scully was happy to stay still tho










and one less blurry Noodle


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

KT and Cians have arrived yayyyyyy....










Tried to get one of KT but Ms Giddy Knickers is like tiger on speed, will try again after dinner and walk  thanks SS's lol


----------



## adamantis (Mar 14, 2014)

Jumble's arrived this morning  Not opening, as Medyg will thieve anything he reckons he has a chance at, the sod. So exciting - can't wait for Christmas morning now


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Meezey said:


> KT and Cians have arrived yayyyyyy....
> 
> View attachment 254405
> 
> ...


rotflmao


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Amelia66 said:


> We got one, we got one!
> 
> parcel came for the little curly wurly! She was much too excited for pictures tho and they all ended up a blur ....well she did anyway. Scully was happy to stay still tho
> 
> ...


We don't see enough pics of your two! I've always loved Scully, and Noodle....well, she's insanely cute!







and I just love her nickname of curly wurly


----------



## skatealexia (Mar 25, 2013)

Miss lexis has arrived! Thank you Ss! Love her box.


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

skatealexia said:


> Miss lexis has arrived! Thank you Ss! Love her box.


It's as big as her


----------



## skatealexia (Mar 25, 2013)

I know hehe. Spoilt puppy!



JenSteWillow said:


> It's as big as her


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Eric's is here too  So all pups secret Santa's have arrived


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

It's here! Daisy has been so spoiled (excuse grotty floor, we just put the Xmas tree up yesterday and there are pine needles and bits of sawdust everywhere!)









I put all the gifts under the tree, and then 30 seconds later I heard something squeak and found this (no idea why it's sideways. sorry!)








It's had to be put away somewhere separate until Christmas, but it's already a hit, even wrapped!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Aww.... Daisy looks so proud of herself with her 'present' 

we're still waiting on three SS arriving, but loving seeing everyone else's pups all excited with parcels  (Suspect Ronin won't get any as he's definitely on the naughty list for now attacking TWO of his brothers, may be Kahn can have his prezzies as well as his own, as he's the only one of the three patient enough to put up with him for now!)


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Oscar's and Lucy's parcels were redelivered today and they brought Poppy's with them aswell ! 

So all 3 are here - so excited !! 

Will post photos later, have to go finish all the humans gift shopping today


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 22, 2012)

Yay! Princess Izzy's arrived  And yes SS, she definitely is a princess!!

Sniffing the box! 


Hope SS doesn't mind but we opened the box so we could put the gifts with her other haul in her sack from Santa! :-D


Gifts safely stashed in her sack up high to stop her stealing and peeking. Along with our little tree this year. We are going away to the coast for Christmas so not too much effort at a home this year.


Thanks you!! So excited


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

*Bored at home, so thought I would do an updated version of who we know has 
received let me know if I've missed any (hope that's ok @BlueJay )

Bluejay: *Ripley, Rory, Frodo, Samwise, Hiccup, Gwen
*Lauren5159: *Skip
*Dogloverlou: *Missy, Ty, Cash
*Nicky10: *Buster
*Animallover26:* Bungo
*Rosie64:* Chip
*Spidei: *Riley, Taza, Echo
*Fluffster: *Daisy
*Ellenlouisepascoe: *Taz, Blade, Skyla, Shelby, Blue
*Canine K9: *Bailey
*Tyton: *Tyton, Beau, Kahn, Ronin
*Mrsred:* Shadow, Russell Nash, Flash
*Westie Mum: *Lucy, Poppy, Oscar
*Hanwombat: *Io, Bigby
*Astro2011*: Astro
*Stormythai: *Thai
*Whippetamey: *Troy, Ezra
*Apollo2012: *Apollo
*Amelia66: *Scully, Noodle
*Meezey: *Cian, KT, Eric
*Vickynholly: *Holly, Ted
*Adamantis: *Medyg, Jumble
*Montymaude: *Hector, Hilde
*Silvi: *Sophie
*Geolgrad:* Hera, Nyx
*Jackie99: *Rio
*Lexiedhb: *Dexter
*Allthingsrodent: *Barney
*Jenstewillow: *Willow, Kyzer, Bob
*Pinklizzy: *Darcy & Biggles
*Picklelily: *Pickle
*Pawsonme: *Jasper & Izzy
*Skatealexia: *Lexi, Pippa
*Lavinia: *Izzy
*Sharloid: *Broder, Kindra, Yla
*Doggiedelight: *Molly, Pippa, Sally, Penny
*Loulatch: *Mitzie & Tyler


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Blade and Skylas have arrived  no pics again ( I'm a bad mam ) we have visitors all day x


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Daisy and balls :Hilarious she's adorable! X


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

Love seeing everyone's pictures with the presents  Slightly disappointed, I didn't borrow my mum's dog and take part again this year but there is always next year hopefully


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

IT'S HERE!!!!!! 

I had a quick peek and I am overwhelmed, there are so many prezzies! Thank you so much SS! Everything is back in the box and put out of Bungo and my reach!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

A very bemused postman just showed up with buster's. Photos to come

Oh thank dog it's here, I was starting to think I was on the naughty list









No one will notice if I just get this open right 









What do you mean don't open until Christmas :Shifty









Thank you secret santa  judging by the reaction he's going to love it


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

We had a missed parcel card through so I think we might have one! I don't know who it's addressed to but they're redelivering on Monday. 

P.S. I think opening the boxes is cheating!


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Dogloverlou said:


> We don't see enough pics of your two! I've always loved Scully, and Noodle....well, she's insanely cute!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Curly Wurly moves too fast for photos! Most of them are just a blur or super close up haha

Be prepared for pic overload in the opening thread tho


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Teds has arrived!.
Thank you SS!. I think one of them must smell nice, he actually sat still, well sort of
And I of course had to open the box, only fair seeing as I opened Holly's


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Photos finally !

Thank you to all 3 secret santa's - they have all had a good old sniff round their own and each other's, they are very excited !! I daren't open the boxes/packaging as I'll never wrestle the three of them away lol

*Poppy ..... *



















*Oscar ...... *



















*And grumpy Lucy (she was really excited til I got the camera out !) *


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

Pippas has arrived! She even showed an expression other than her rspca advert one so she must be excited, so thank you SS


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Okay so I got rid of my visitors and finally got round to taking some pictures. 
Even though it's not Christmas yet and we don't know who our SS are from or what is in them I'd like to say a huge thank you  My lot have been well and truly spoiled and a couple of boxes even included a gift for me, really thoughtful and really appreciated 

Princess Skyla










Master Blade aka " I am gonna sit as far away from the presents as I can!"










Blue aka won't sit still for a bleedin' minute so all the photos were blurry










Little Miss Moo Moo










Lil old Taz and his body guard ( lol @ him reaching for his gifts with his back leg! )


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Ooh, Kahn has his SS parcel, Beau's is also here.....with wee hearts around his name, maybe he has a secret admirer, lol. No pics tonight as I'm knackered after pulling a double shift at the hospital, but will get some tomorrow. 

Ronin's isn't here yet, so I reckon his SS has heard of his latest endeavour - he chewed up Beau's dogmatic today, that's Beau's 2 week old replacement dogmatic that I had to buy as Ronin chewed the last one! Thank goodness my OH is handy with a needle and thread and has cobbled together one complete headcollar from the unchewed parts!


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Still waiting patiently here begining to think I am on the naughty list, it's got to be me because Chip has been very good


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Astros arrived yesterday. No pictures yet as it was my birthday yesterday, and I was slightly tender today lol! Pictures coming tomorrow.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Lil old Taz and his body guard ( lol @ him reaching for his gifts with his back leg! )


He is so adorable !!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Hopefully the last parcels will arrive this week, excited for everyone !


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

Hera's arrived! no real problem collecting from the sorting office as I took Hera's Pet Log certificate along.
Managed to get a quick photo before Santa Paws took the parcel away. She was super excited and wouldnt sit still. Nyx started sulking and barking as hes wasnt allowed in it, hence the worried princess face 
Its bigger than she is!!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Absolutely trash photo so my apologies bit Flash's is here!

He wasn't here when the parcel man came and nearly wet himself asking for Flash and could be come out and sign for it please?? 
Many thanks our SS!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Master Thais' SS is here 
Whatever is in there has already got the "paws up"...I had constant whining and dribbling trying to get this shot...some of the out takes were hilarious 

Thanks SS


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Look whats just arrived  My boyfriend who works downstairs just sent me a photo... BIGBY WOLF 

I'll see if I can get a photo tonight - thank you SS


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Here is a photo!!


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Delivery man is so lucky as i was just thinking about popping out, but Scully SS is here!

playing the im not allowed to look game


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

apologies to our secret Santa my phone was kaput and so OH took the photo's of Pickle, he keeps forgetting to send them to me grr

Pickle does love her parcel, we can't wait for Christmas day x


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Enjoying all the photos 

@Apollo2012 All of BlueJays gang except Frodo has received. 

Just sorted through my original list and just a couple of dogs are presentless, but won`t be for long


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

All my pictures are playing up today  I can't see any of them


----------



## Spidei (Mar 10, 2014)

Got Taza's parcel early this morning, but it was just as I was leaving for work so didn't have a chance to get a picture then

Here's Taza posing with her parcel, she seemed rather interested in it  
Thanks so much to her SS!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Bigby says thank you


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Broder's and Yla's arrived today! As we don't have Christmas decorations I thought I'd make an effort. Broder is a dinosaur and Yla has a nice winter hat.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Ronins SS parcel arrived this morning, thankyou. Sorry been lax with photos but the household is a bit upside down with funerals and family staying, will try tomorrow (especially if we actually succeed in getting the tree up as it's been sitting in the porch form 2 days!)


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

@sharloid I just have to say that I love those pictures


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

We had a nice surprise a couple of days ago when we found that Sophie's Secret Santa had sent an extra parcel.
(something left out of the original box).
So, tonight I thought it was time for a photo opportunity to say *THANK YOU Very Much! To Sophie's Secret Santa*.
Me and Sophie are both very excited about her gifts!

Mind you, getting Sophie to stay still and pose was another thing.
but here goes....

Is this mine? Are you sure? Can I get closer?









What does this say?









Now this smells interesting!









Can I get this lid off?









And now the box and packet are back on top of the wardrobe until Christmas morning.
Never mind Sophie. There's not too long to wait!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Look who's parcel arrived! This boyo knew the score and was up for photo opportunities straight away. How mean was I to take it away?! Thank you so much SS!

I also found my 25p stockings for them (I also found a Belleek angel and a gingerbread man candle holder I had forgotten about so it's been a v good morning) all so they shall be getting crammed with all their goodies for Christmas Eve.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Anyone done a updated whos has arrived so we can see who is left to go? @BlueJay @Apollo2012


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Just noticed this is the updated one! Only a few to go 



Apollo2012 said:


> *Bored at home, so thought I would do an updated version of who we know has
> received let me know if I've missed any (hope that's ok @BlueJay )
> 
> Bluejay: *Ripley, Rory, Frodo, Samwise, Hiccup, Gwen
> ...


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Amelia66 said:


> Just noticed this is the updated one! Only a few to go


Yes 11 left as far as I know. hopefully less by the end of the day. I'm stuck at home with an ill LO so have been updating everytime I spot another one


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

Is there some marked off as received who havent posted or have we all posted photos? Ive posted all mine so far, just little sallys left


----------



## AllthingsRodent (Dec 13, 2013)

Doggiedelight said:


> Is there some marked off as received who havent posted or have we all posted photos? Ive posted all mine so far, just little sallys left


I have to post a pic of barney with his. Just need me to Co-coperative!


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Doggiedelight said:


> Is there some marked off as received who havent posted or have we all posted photos? Ive posted all mine so far, just little sallys left


yes some haven't posted photos but have said they've received


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

My photos are uploading as we speak!
I do have a problem though..... a second parcel arrived today for Beau, so he now has two! I worry that means someone else is missing out, but don't know how to resolve it. Will post a pic of both, and hopefully the sender (s) can contact canineK9 or blusjay to sort something out.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Here we go!

Ronin


It's very tiring this christmas malarky


Kahn


Beau with his first parcel (wee hearts around his name and addressed to Beau)


And with the second (rogue) parcel that arrived this morning addressed to 'Mr Beau' (but with no wee lovehearts  )


I wonder if the senders of Beau's parcels could contact @BlueJay or @Canine K9 to check if we are meant to have both, or if I need to forward one on to someone else/sort out a replacement parcel etc.


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Ooh, hope there's not been a mistake and Beau has just been super good this year! Love the pics


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Uh Oh!!! Would anyone else send your dogglies something Tyton???


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> Uh Oh!!! Would anyone else send your dogglies something Tyton???


I wouldn't think so, because if it was someone else, I think it would be addressed to them all. I like Fluffster's idea that Beau has been so good he deserves 2 presents (I think he has actually been very well behaved lately), but hate to think of us having some other dog's present, and them missing out :-(


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

@Tyton it might make me a bit daft  The number of dogs involved was odd so there was one dog who missed out but I knew this in august so I sent a second parcel to someone so nobody. Missed out, but maybe I've made a mistake. It wouldn't be impossible .As far as I know (although I will double check when on laptop) everyone on my list has got a gift/gift in post,although will get bluejay to check her list. Up to now, I think Beau has been the best SS pup this year. Maybe it's off Santa ?


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

LOL I`m such a klutz!  I made a mistake in my organizing and arranged for 2 members to send to lucky Beau @Tyton . Me being the daft person I am, thought it was just an odd number so I sent to the dog left out!  Oh well, I enjoyed buying for the `left out' dog, so Merry Christmas Beau !


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Well Beau is such a handsome boy, he thoroughly deserves two !


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

See, it IS because he's been such a good boy!


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Oh lucky Beau, your such a handsome boy I am sure you must deserve your extra's so enjoy them,


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Canine K9 said:


> @Tyton it might make me a bit daft  The number of dogs involved was odd so there was one dog who missed out but I knew this in august so I sent a second parcel to someone so nobody. Missed out, but maybe I've made a mistake. It wouldn't be impossible .As far as I know (although I will double check when on laptop) everyone on my list has got a gift/gift in post,although will get bluejay to check her list. Up to now, I think Beau has been the best SS pup this year. Maybe it's off Santa ?


Why would an odd number matter? 
Say if there was 5.... 1 would buy for 2, 2 for 3, 3 for 4, 4for 5 & then 5 buys for 1? Or am I muddled up?
I was just thinking of our work SS, there's an odd number but it still works  - well, I'm hoping it does :Hilarious

It's a nice little hiccup though  @Tyton s guys deserve 2 seems as they're double the size of everyone else


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

JenSteWillow said:


> Why would an odd number matter?
> Say if there was 5.... 1 would buy for 2, 2 for 3, 3 for 4, 4for 5 & then 5 buys for 1? Or am I muddled up?
> I was just thinking of our work SS, there's an odd number but it still works  - well, I'm hoping it does :Hilarious
> 
> It's a nice little hiccup though  @Tyton s guys deserve 2 seems as they're double the size of everyone else


It`s because it has always been an even number in the past years and worked fine, so as Math isn`t exactly my strong point, I think I got muddled up and thought an odd number would mean someone left out


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Tbh I can understand where Canine got confused as at first, I wondered how it would work with an odd number. In my head, it was like 1 buys for 2, 2 for 1, 3 for 4, 4 for 3, etc, until I realised it doesn't work like that. I suck at maths too!


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

JenSteWillow said:


> Why would an odd number matter?
> Say if there was 5.... 1 would buy for 2, 2 for 3, 3 for 4, 4for 5 & then 5 buys for 1? Or am I muddled up?
> I was just thinking of our work SS, there's an odd number but it still works  - well, I'm hoping it does :Hilarious
> 
> It's a nice little hiccup though  @Tyton s guys deserve 2 seems as they're double the size of everyone else


yes but the SS here is split between 2 people. so the organisers don't know who has bought the presents for their dogs, so therefore I would assume they each have to have the same number of SS participants because they tell the people on their list who they will be sending too and that person is on the other persons list (I think) (I'm not sure if that made sense reading it back)

Scratch that i just read new replies, i think i was making it more complicated than it is in my head :Hilarious


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Canine K9 said:


> It`s because it has always been an even number in the past years and worked fine, so as Math isn`t exactly my strong point, I think I got muddled up and thought an odd number would mean someone left out


So have you had an actual SS to buy for & for the dog who was potentially 'left out'  ? 
I panicked thinking I'd done the work SS wrong when I read your post , thinking it wouldn't work with an odd number  phew! As I too thought an odd number wouldn't work until someone pointed out the method I said :Shy


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Well it seems there are a few of us not good at maths then because that's how I sorta thought it worked glad I am not the only one


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

JenSteWillow said:


> So have you had an actual SS to buy for & for the dog who was potentially 'left out'  ?
> I panicked thinking I'd done the work SS wrong when I read your post , thinking it wouldn't work with an odd number  phew! As I too thought an odd number wouldn't work until someone pointed out the method I said :Shy


You are all hurting my brain 
Yes I did buy two- my actual SS and the left out dog. It didn`t bother me as last year I bought two, the year before I bought three


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Canine K9 said:


> You are all hurting my brain
> Yes I did buy two- my actual SS and the left out dog. It didn`t bother me as last year I bought two, the year before I bought three


Ah bless you  your so kind & we're such a lucky SS group to have you as a co organiser


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Thankyou @Canine K9 for clearing up the confusion (I think ) I'm glad there's no dog missing a present due to our good fortune.

Beau is living up to his Shiny halo good boy reputation and has promised to share his extra present with his brothers, so they have clubbed their pocket money together and put a wee bit extra in the paypal account to hopefully help a rescue have a nice Christmas also


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

On another note, another present has had to be put in a "safe place" after Daisy nicked it from under the tree and took it to her bed with her. We found it, perfectly wrapped still, when we were doing our daily clear out of her bed for stolen socks, tea towels, etc.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

my brain hurts


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

Sallys present is here! 

She is a dog who guards things which she thinks is hers, so because I took the first photo of her on her own with it and then put it up high on some boxes until later shes going to guard it all night! 

Here is your parcel Sally from your lovely SS.......
"Mine pwesent!!"



"I will just sit here and den my naughty sisters and dem pussy cats cant get my pwesent!"



Even guards dogs need a nap!! "I just westing my eyes, i will wake up if anyone comes near my pwesent!!"










Thanks SS


----------



## adamantis (Mar 14, 2014)

So lovely seeing all the shiny boxes and happy dogs!
Medyg's is yet to arrive (although we have a unnamed missed delivery slip form Hermes - they are trying again tomorrow, OH should be around in the morning. Fingers crossed). Mind you, the way he is behaving today, he deserves nothing more than some coal in his shoes...


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Hector is yet to receive his present, fingers crossed it comes soon.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

10 days until the grand opening


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

@Doggiedelight ah bless her!!


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Chip is still waiting patiently too


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Apollo2012 said:


> *Bored at home, so thought I would do an updated version of who we know has
> received let me know if I've missed any (hope that's ok @BlueJay )
> 
> Bluejay: *Ripley, Rory, Frodo, Samwise, Hiccup, Gwen
> ...


Seems to be 11 still waiting, so would imagine if these were the last minute posters then should be here in the next day or two as know things are taking longer than normal.

Has everyone been ticked off as sent ?


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Seems to be 11 still waiting, so would imagine if these were the last minute posters then should be here in the next day or two as know things are taking longer than normal.
> 
> Has everyone been ticked off as sent ?


10 left. I think Mitzie & Tyler are one present.

I know @Canine K9 said all his group have been sent and ones that havent been recieved yet from that group are on the way not sure about @BlueJay


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

@BlueJay ...... Where are youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Royal mail is behind on deliveries, I know this because something I just got sent first class took three days to get here. I imagine the couriers are as busy


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

None today ?


----------



## adamantis (Mar 14, 2014)

Medyg's was delivered to the neighbours, so all safe and sound now! 
The outer paper has died, as I had the audacity to put it on the side when I got home, and he has helped himself! Didn't breach the box though. I love how the Hermes label said "Medyg the dog" on it


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Whoever my SS is they have way too much sellotape!!! Lol! My scissors and I struggled for a while to get it open for more photos.

Big thank you to Astros SS.


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Kindra is still waiting for hers.


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

Been so busy I havent had chance to take any pics but Nyx's arrived late Tuesday night.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Okay
All my list is marked off as sent and I have no idea about bluejays however ...
If by Sunday 20th December evening your SS receivee has not got their parcel and you have sent it first of all please contact your courier/postal service to confirm it has been sent and not got lost in Christmas post. If your postal service confirms that it has indeed been sent, please PM me asap no matter whose list you are on and I can contact your receivee. If your post has gotten lost in xmas mail again please PM me asap so I can arrange an alternative before Christmas.

Also if by Sunday evening you have not received your parcel, please pm me asap no matter what list you are on and I will find out who your sender is and work something out.

And if you haven't sent your SS parcel, please just pm me and let me know so we can work something out so nobody is left without a gift.

Thanks, don't want anyone going without !


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Where is @BlueJay ? Is she & the doggies okay?? X


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Has one of them possibly sent the computer to the hospital again?


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

I'll poke her on FB!


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

YAY!!! Look what I found when I got in from work today! 

Thank you so much to our mystery SS, you really spoilt them rotten! They are such lucky pups.

Sporting their xmas scarfs.









Dis smells interesting!!









Mitzie was a bit eager to rip it open NOW!!!! But I said she has to wait till next week.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Chippy still waiting patiently he is being such a good boy, I have taken a big risk and put parcels round the base of my tree ( he loves opening parcels )and so far he hasn't done more than given them a good sniffing lol fingers crossed he leaves them alone


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Cash's has finally arrived! No pics as of yet as I've been busy and stressed with poor old Missy, but thank you so much SS x


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Hector's hasn't arrived yet either Rosie.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Glad to see some more parcels have arrived - think we are nearly there 

Think these are all we are waiting for now ?....

@Rosie64 : Chip
@MontyMaude *: *Hector
@sharloid *:* Kindra
@WhippetyAmey *:*Troy, Ezra (dont think they've been on PF the last week or so)

Fingers and toes crossed for tomorrow !


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

MontyMaude said:


> Hector's hasn't arrived yet either Rosie.


they will arrive still got a week before the day


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Glad to see some more parcels have arrived - think we are nearly there
> 
> Think these are all we are waiting for now ?....
> 
> ...


I spoke to WhippetAmey on Facebook a couple of days ago. Ezra has her SS but nothing for Troy. That may have changed in the last couple of days though.


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Amey's having password issues but is on her way hopefully!


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

Fluffster said:


> Amey's having password issues but is on her way hopefully!


I havent see bluejay post to say any of hers have arrived bless her.


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

On the first post their names are all in green so looks like they all have thankfully!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Fluffster said:


> On the first post their names are all in green so looks like they all have thankfully!


Did you manage to poke bluejay on FB ? I'm missing her super excitement


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Did you manage to poke bluejay on FB ? I'm missing her super excitement


I've sent her a message so hopefully she'll be on soon!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Kindra's has arrived.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Messaged the dogs still waiting- from what I`ve been told, all gifts should be there by Saturday, at the absolute latest.


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm here!! Sorry forgot my password! 

Ezra has got hers but not troy!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

*OMG OMG OMG

ITS NEARLY TIME FOR SANTY PAWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    
*
Io is very excited!!! Bigby hasn't got a clue


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Well at our last dog training class before the Christmas break last night, everyone was saying what they'd bought their dogs, and they all laughed at me when I explained about taking part in an online SS for them


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Tyton said:


> Well at our last dog training class before the Christmas break last night, everyone was saying what they'd bought their dogs, and they all laughed at me when I explained about taking part in an online SS for them


Everyone has been giggling at me too! I am so excited to see what the pups have got!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I told people at work and they all laughed but at first they got confused and thought that I was just buying the presents myself and then saying 'Right Bigby here is a present from your SS' and it was Io or something 

When I explained that it was through a forum and you had no idea what was getting sent, though you obviously gets few ideas on what they liked and didn't like, they all thought it was a good idea.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> I told people at work and they all laughed but at first they got confused and thought that I was just buying the presents myself and then saying 'Right Bigby here is a present from your SS' and it was Io or something
> 
> When I explained that it was through a forum and you had no idea what was getting sent, though you obviously gets few ideas on what they liked and didn't like, they all thought it was a good idea.


I was the same, the other owners were like, but I've only got one dog, it's easy for you as you have four! - then I explained that each of mine had a recipient to post to, and received a parcel in the post. I still think they thought I was daft though


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Fanks for keeping things going in my absence, team. Sherry and nibbles all round!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

woooohoooooooooo shes back *passes out the mince pies, ill save my sherry for after work! * 

Hope you're ok, missed your super excitment this week 

Right ..... now ...... how many sleeps have we got till opening ?!?!?!?


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

*ONE WEEK TO GO!!!!!*


With everyone's "entry" donations, Tyton & Beau's very generous extra donation we have £40-odd squids. I'm going to make it up to a nice even £50 that we have to send to charity (assuming everyone gets their presents, which they should... we've a good bunch here  ).
How does everyone feel about charities? I know we can split it, but the more we split, the less each one gets!
Obviously my vote will be for Hiccup's rescue, but I know a lot of people aren't 100% happy with foreign rescues.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Do we have a list to pick from?


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Also just noticed that all dogs are marked green in the original post, a few people are still waiting x


----------



## AllthingsRodent (Dec 13, 2013)

I don't mind what rescue the money goes to


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I don't mind what rescue - though I prefer smaller one whom perhaps don't get as many donations.

I like the rescue you got hiccup from, I follow their facebook page and they do a hell of a lot of work with the galgos, podencos etc.

Another rescue would be animal helpline whom are near me in Peterborough or Cavans Shelter up in Yorkshire.


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

I was thinking maybe Foxhound welfare who took on Cravensmum's dogs?


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Apollo2012 said:


> I was thinking maybe Foxhound welfare who took on Cravensmum's dogs?


Ooh thats a good idea!! I believe they're out of money currently? I'd agree


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Apollo2012 said:


> I was thinking maybe Foxhound welfare who took on Cravensmum's dogs?





Hanwombat said:


> Ooh thats a good idea!! I believe they're out of money currently? I'd agree


I am happy to go with whatever people decide ..... and although I never knew Cravensmum, it might be a really nice jesture.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Also just noticed that all dogs are marked green in the original post, a few people are still waiting x


Nope - still three black ones ? (move away from the Sherry lol )

Rosie's chip, Montymaudes Hector and Amey's Troy.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Apollo2012 said:


> I was thinking maybe Foxhound welfare who took on Cravensmum's dogs?


I like this idea too x


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Apollo2012 said:


> I was thinking maybe Foxhound welfare who took on Cravensmum's dogs?


I was thinking of suggesting them as recipients when I read the thread a few days ago about them 'running out of money'. Might be a nice PF link, but also happy with any deserving rescue, here or abroad.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

I am happy to go with the majority but I think the Foxhounds welfare in memory of Cravensmum is a good idea


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Tyton said:


> I was thinking of suggesting them as recipients when I read the thread a few days ago about them 'running out of money'. Might be a nice PF link, but also happy with any deserving rescue, here or abroad.


Exactly this for me too


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I think Foxhound welfare is a stonking great idea!


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

I like the Foxhound Rescue idea as it's something a bit personal to all of us in some way


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Apollo2012 said:


> I was thinking maybe Foxhound welfare who took on Cravensmum's dogs?


Round of applause for that woman, and more sherry, bloody brilliant plan.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Excellent plan!
Foxhound Welfare can have the whole pot if everyone is in agreement then 
Speak now or forever hold your peace, yo.


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Foxhound rescue is a great idea


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Yes I think it's a great idea to give it to Foxhound welfare too.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I think Foxhounds would be a marvellous idea too.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Any of the three last parcels turn up today ?


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Westie Mum said:


> Any of the three last parcels turn up today ?


Not here no


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Foxhound defo!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Foxhound welfare is a great idea!


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Westie Mum said:


> Any of the three last parcels turn up today ?


not here either I am afraid but still time yet


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Blimey, taking more than eight days is poor show, even for second class post!


----------



## adamantis (Mar 14, 2014)

Fluffster said:


> Blimey, taking more than eight days is poor show, even for second class post!


Is it possible that people have had 'missed parcel' type cards, but no parcel maybe? I was a bit worried because Medyg's was sent with Hermes who, on their cards, advise that if they fail 3 deliveries they return to sender!!!

Medyg's 'arrived' about 3 days before I actually got my hands on it, so might be that? I know that first class was slower than I had expected (but then again, it -is- almost Christmas!), so I can only imagine that everything else is being a little tardy?

I really hope that everyone's parcel arrives safe and sound. This is my first SS, and I really enjoyed thinking and plotting things for our vict…. ahem, recipients  It's been such a fun thing to be part of, and now I really can't wait until Friday to open our very generous looking packages! (I'm working all week! Will be home by 6pm on Christmas Eve with any luck. And OH is working 0700-1600 on Christmas Day [if he gets out on time], so SS is kind of the highlight of my Christmas so far!!!)


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Fluffster said:


> Blimey, taking more than eight days is poor show, even for second class post!


not in the week before Xmas its not!!! Everything slows to a crawl. I ordered something off amazon last Saturday, it arrived with a parcel48 label today!!!


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

adamantis said:


> Is it possible that people have had 'missed parcel' type cards, but no parcel maybe?


I haven't been out for the past couple of months because of the weather so I know I have not missed any deliveries, this time of year post and courier are exceptionaly busy so not worrying just yet as I said still got nearly a week to go


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> not in the week before Xmas its not!!! Everything slows to a crawl. I ordered something off amazon last Saturday, it arrived with a parcel48 label today!!!


We've been lucky I guess! Everything sent and received (we've done everything online this year) has been received within two or three days! And I wouldn't have thought stuff sent on Dec 10th would suffer but I guess it might. Hope nothing has been lost and it's just crappy delivery. Or maybe the parcels are so huge they need their own lorry to be Delivered!


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Got my fingers crossed for everyones parcel safety. I am sure the senders are just as anxious as the people still waiting. 

Also think the charity decided is a fab idea!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Deliveries almost grind to a halt with a week to go! Every postie/courier I've seen at home or work this last week has looked very frazzled. 

Have spent all evening trying to source a new 'hurling helmet' for my son from Ireland. Most companies have shut off orders even via courier .... And yes, he only decided today he wants a new one  so tomorrow need to sit and phone all over Ireland now to find someone who can deliver the right colour, in the right size with less than a week to go


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Westie Mum said:


> so tomorrow need to sit and phone all over Ireland now to find someone who can deliver the right colour, in the right size with less than a week to go


Oh dear I hope you manage to get it for him, I ordered my grandsons present on line over a week ago, they say it has been dispatched, and still not received it so am also keeping fingers crossed for that too


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Deliveries almost grind to a halt with a week to go! Every postie/courier I've seen at home or work this last week has looked very frazzled.
> 
> Have spent all evening trying to source a new 'hurling helmet' for my son from Ireland. Most companies have shut off orders even via courier .... And yes, he only decided today he wants a new one  so tomorrow need to sit and phone all over Ireland now to find someone who can deliver the right colour, in the right size with less than a week to go


I'm not au fait with hurling, although I vaguely remember playing camogie at school (female version) but can you try NI as opposed to ROI at least it would be Royal Mail delivering it, there's a company called O'Neills that sell Gaelic football stuff but I dont know if they do delivery or the hurling things.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

@MontyMaude @Rosie64
Your two gifts should arrive by Monday as the poster only sent them out the other day and there are postal delays, if nothing is there by Monday evening let me know please.


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Canine K9 said:


> @MontyMaude @Rosie64
> Your two gifts should arrive by Monday as the poster only sent them out the other day and there are postal delays, if nothing is there by Monday evening let me know please.


Do we know about @WhippetyAmey s Troy?


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

JenSteWillow said:


> Do we know about @WhippetyAmey s Troy?


Yeah hers is in the post, but there has been delays with the postal service


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Canine K9 said:


> Yeah hers is in the post, but there has been delays with the postal service


Yay  Hopefully it'll sort itself out then


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Hope everyone gets their parcels in time!


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Six sleeps!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Rosie64 said:


> Oh dear I hope you manage to get it for him, I ordered my grandsons present on line over a week ago, they say it has been dispatched, and still not received it so am also keeping fingers crossed for that too


Fingers crossed for you aswell !



Mrsred said:


> I'm not au fait with hurling, although I vaguely remember playing camogie at school (female version) but can you try NI as opposed to ROI at least it would be Royal Mail delivering it, there's a company called O'Neills that sell Gaelic football stuff but I dont know if they do delivery or the hurling things.


Thank you  yes we've been trying NI as RIO stuff takes forever to arrive! O'Neils shut off their ordering the start of this week but have managed to find a company who's shut off was yesterday but they are holding me a helmet and contacting couriers on Monday for express delivery, so fingers crossed!

Wouldn't be so bad but he himself was in Dublin last weekend 

Completely off topic, sorry everyone else ..... Gaelic sports are very odd to me, although we are Irish we were born here so never had to play such things. My son loves it though, plays Gaelic football and hurling, both very high energy sports compared to others. Tires me out thinking about it lol


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Fluffster said:


> Six sleeps!


Exciting !!!

Roll on Monday, hopefully the last parcels will turn up and we can all be excited together


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Buster says this is the cruellest thing ever. Having that nice smelling present right there and knowing its for you and not being able to open it ￼


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi... sorry I've been a bit absent! Cracked laptop screen and my computer had a virus and trying to use PF on my phone is useless... but virus fixed and I'm back! 

I have Ezra's parcel but yes waiting on Troy's but there is ages of time, you're all sooo early! I haven't even got a tree up yet!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

WhippetyAmey said:


> Hi... sorry I've been a bit absent! Cracked laptop screen and my computer had a virus and trying to use PF on my phone is useless... but virus fixed and I'm back!
> 
> I have Ezra's parcel but yes waiting on Troy's but there is ages of time, you're all sooo early! I haven't even got a tree up yet!


I got pressured into putting the tree up as I needed to take pics of the boys with their SS presents and the kitchen floor isn't very christmassy


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

i just spent a whole 45 minute drive home with the OH explaining to him why we cannot open the dogs SS and that the forum might not know but i would!

He is such a big child! Hes also no longer allowed near any Christmas gifts.

Dont worry people gifts are still safely wrapped


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Any more yet?

I hope everyone left gets their parcels today


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

I hope so too  5 days till the big open x


----------



## AllthingsRodent (Dec 13, 2013)

Getting excited!! Hope everyone who waiting gets their parcel soon


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

YAAAAY Chips ss has arrived will put photo's up a bit later Thank you ss


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Hurrah, Hector's Secret Santa gift has arrived, thank you, I will try and get a picture later but we are about to go off to the :Muted V E T S :Muted for his annual booster.


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Yay 

2 out of 3 so far. I hope Troys arrives today too


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Yay!


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

Woohoo!!!



1 last present and we are all done. Woohoo!!! I have enjoyed this soooooo much!!!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Not long until opening now  Santy paws will soon be on his way!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I hope the final parcel arrives today!


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Ok, honestly Hector is very grateful, but he is still sulking from seeing the vet as he doesn't like it, but I'm pleased because his weight is good, his heart is good, ears good, microchip still in place and his teeth are good 

Sulking Poop










Hilde getting in on the act and having a sniff










Hector forcing himself to sniff because Hilde sniffed it










I shall sit but I refuse to look at you as you took me to vets










Thank you again SS, I'm sure he will be far happier on opening day as he's being a sulky wotsit today.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

How lovely to log in and see two more have arrived !! 

Just one more and a full set


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Yay! Glad we're getting there and we can all soon relax and enjoy the build up to the big reveal!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

ahhhhhhhh. I apologise in advance to my ss. Dexter isn't with me on Xmas day, so our opening pics will be late, sorry!!!!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> ahhhhhhhh. I apologise in advance to my ss. Dexter isn't with me on Xmas day, so our opening pics will be late, sorry!!!!


OR EARLY........!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

BlueJay said:


> OR EARLY........!


I didn't want to go early as that would have been the weekend just gone, and not everyone had received.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Do we do opening piccies on this thread or a new one? Ours are doing the grand opening on Christmas Eve.


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

I call for new thread! Ours will be opened on Christmas day, and I will take a lot of photos and videos!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

As secret santa lord for the year, i hereby decree that there will be a new thread.
Then maybe a new one for guessing too. Just taking over the place


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

I was going to ask everyone when they're going to open this year I know some open early because of being busy or away etc.

Apollo will be opening his christmas morning after the little human has opened hers.

I'm feeling mean because I haven't got the cat anything so gunna pick up some toys and treats for her tommorow aswell to wrap. she's always trying to steal Apollo's presents hence why they are hidden away in the forbidden cupboard (only I'm allowed access to it )


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I will be roping in the joy that is my daughter and her foncy camera (as you know I am no longer allowed in close proximity to said camera after losing the lens cap) and then I shall have to get her to upload them pour moi so it will probs be Christmas Eve afternoon before I get them all up on tintoweb.

I agree @BlueJay, let's take over the whole damn place with our festive frolics!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

We may do ours Christmas Eve as we do not allow computers or phones on Christmas Day .... 4 kids who would have been glued to phones all day so we banned it, can hardly sit on the internet myself lol 

Plus I've a houseful so be too manic I think.


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> We may do ours Christmas Eve as we do not allow computers or phones on Christmas Day .... 4 kids who would have been glued to phones all day so we banned it, can hardly sit on the internet myself lol
> 
> Plus I've a houseful so be too manic I think.


Good idea. I may have to implement that when my LO is older. Though I don't know how I would do with no Internet or phone all day :Nailbiting


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Apollo2012 said:


> Good idea. I may have to implement that when my LO is older. Though I don't know how I would do with no Internet or phone all day :Nailbiting


We have the same rule every Sunday aswell while we have our roast dinner, even though there is only one kid left at home and he is 22 and still not allowed his phone at the table ..... If I've stood and cooked, you can damn well talk to me, not text your mates lol

Even my 36 year old phone addict sister leaves her phone in the kitchen when she comes - she knows the rules !

We are quite old school Christmas Day, we play board games. The now adult kids look forward to the games more than anything else - I'm still champion at monopoly though


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Chip with his ss parcel

Is this mine









what's in here then









can't show the contents of the box as they weren't wrapped so had to put it away quick, sorry but didn't see much as soon as I realised I closed it and put it away


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Rosie64 said:


> Chip with his ss parcel
> 
> Is this mine
> View attachment 255632
> ...


not wrapped? Ohhh tut tut!!


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Westie Mum said:


> We are quite old school Christmas Day, we play board games.


I am the same no TV or computer, phones we either play games or do that very old time thing called conversation lol but will put my pic's on in the evening when all have gone home Christmas day


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Rosie64 said:


> can't show the contents of the box as they weren't wrapped so had to put it away quick, sorry but didn't see much as soon as I realised I closed it and put it away


ooooohhhhhh I wonder if we have the same secret Santa - Lucy's aren't wrapped either .... I opened Poppy's box to put the gifts in her stocking at the weekend and then opened Lucy's box and realised they weren't wrapped so quickly shut the box and then put Poppy's back in the box aswell - felt bad I'd opened it so didn't like to say :Shamefullyembarrased

Although dunno why I felt bad, loads of others have opened the boxes, but just thought to myself "that'll teach you for being nosey" lol


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Westie Mum said:


> Although dunno why I felt bad, loads of others have opened the boxes


Lol I feel a bit the same only opened the box because most others have I am going to get my daughter to wrap them up for me so that Chip can still open them Christmas day



Westie Mum said:


> ooooohhhhhh I wonder if we have the same secret Santa - Lucy's aren't wrapped either


Mmmmm interesting my box also had the same wrapping as montymaude's Hector maaaybe they are ALL from the same sender ??


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Rosie64 said:


> Mmmmm interesting my box also had the same wrapping as montymaude's Hector maaaybe they are ALL from the same sender ??


Lucy's was different paper but then I wrapped the 3 I sent in 3 different loads of paper .... So maybe !


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Is anyone able to get hold of @WhippetyAmey to see if they've received their parcel today ? Be lovely to know everyone has them


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

We will be opening ours Xmas eve too. Gonna be really busy Xmas day itself, and Cash has to stay at home by himself, bless him. So Xmas eve is kind of his Xmas day 



Lexiedhb said:


> not wrapped? Ohhh tut tut!!


Someone missed the rules about wrapped pressies!


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> We have the same rule every Sunday aswell while we have our roast dinner, even though there is only one kid left at home and he is 22 and still not allowed his phone at the table ..... If I've stood and cooked, you can damn well talk to me, not text your mates lol
> 
> Even my 36 year old phone addict sister leaves her phone in the kitchen when she comes - she knows the rules !
> 
> We are quite old school Christmas Day, we play board games. The now adult kids look forward to the games more than anything else - I'm still champion at monopoly though


We don't have phones at the table my grandma would throw a fit :Wideyed (we all know to stay on her good side). We don't do board games though, me and my siblings would probably end up killing each other I don't think we've ever made it through a full game of monopoly. We usually watch Christmas tv and play with my LO and her new toys we've only got a small family and I'm the oldest sibling at 25 and my LO is 5 and the only grandchild, so as you can imagine it's all about her really.


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Xmas day here! Only us 2 and the dogs so it'll be the highlight of our morning  I'll probably upload them before we go out to family or later in the evening


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> Someone missed the rules about wrapped pressies!


The outside box was wrapped so not completely missed 

Lucy will be fine, I'll have to unwrap them all anyway, my 3 are useless lol ..... Well, unless someone wrapped them in toilet roll - they can shread a roll in seconds


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Westie Mum said:


> The outside box was wrapped so not completely missed


mine too it's no big deal  my daughter will wrap them no problem


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> The outside box was wrapped so not completely missed
> 
> Lucy will be fine, I'll have to unwrap them all anyway, my 3 are useless lol ..... Well, unless someone wrapped them in toilet roll - they can shread a roll in seconds


Ty's the same. He tries unwrapping, but doesn't always finish the job lol.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Apollo2012 said:


> We don't have phones at the table my grandma would throw a fit :Wideyed (we all know to stay on her good side). We don't do board games though, me and my siblings would probably end up killing each other I don't think we've ever made it through a full game of monopoly. We usually watch Christmas tv and play with my LO and her new toys we've only got a small family and I'm the oldest sibling at 25 and my LO is 5 and the only grandchild, so as you can imagine it's all about her really.


Completely off topic ..... Monopoly is a great game, even for squabbling siblings but then we have our own rules which includes real life bargaining to trade properties for a full set, like "I'll load the dishwasher all week if you swop my green for your red" and the kids are adults now so after a few glasses of wine it's a good laugh 

Miss Christmas with little ones though, the morning excitement when Santa has arrived are moments to cherish


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Good point @Westie Mum, I think Flash will look blankly at his wrapped pressies, he is a bear of little brain at times so human help will be required (shudders at the inevitable meltdown of younger child wanting to help open and older child roaring at him to get out of the way whilst I try and keep the other two dogs out of the picture)

I think @WhippetyAmey was hit up earlier by @ellenlouisepascoe but don't know if Amey has gotten back, she's a busy wee bumblebee.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> Ty's the same. He tries unwrapping, but doesn't always finish the job lol.


Oscar was frightened of the rustling noise paper makes the first Christmas - honestly lol. He was slightly better last year but he is a proper wuss, bless him


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Westie Mum said:


> Oscar was frightened of the rustling noise paper makes the first Christmas - honestly lol. He was slightly better last year but he is a proper wuss, bless him


Chip loves, loves, loves ripping open parcels he doesn't bother with the contents until All the paper is well and truly shredded then he will examin the contents


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Amey's isn't here yet, but she's hoping tomorrow!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Mrsred said:


> Good point @Westie Mum, I think Flash will look blankly at his wrapped pressies, he is a bear of little brain at times so human help will be required (shudders at the inevitable meltdown of younger child wanting to help open and older child roaring at him to get out of the way whilst I try and keep the other two dogs out of the picture)
> 
> I think @WhippetyAmey was hit up earlier by @ellenlouisepascoe but don't know if Amey has gotten back, she's a busy wee bumblebee.


Oh yes, I'll have the same juggling act with my 3, although can see stairgate restriction coming into full force or I'll never get any photos !

Hope @WhippetyAmey get a min to update


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Fluffster said:


> Amey's isn't here yet, but she's hoping tomorrow!


 more finger crossing for tomorrow.

Come on Mr Postie, we want a full set !


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Do hope Troy's comes soon it would be awful if just one didn't recieive


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Fingers crossed for Troy tomorrow!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Dear Kahn's SS, I hope there's nothing fragile in his parcel. I was in the dining room putting on the tree lights and Beau came with me, he's been practicing 'paws on' on his balance cushion, and accidentally did a lovely both front paw stand on Kahn's prezzie


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Tyton said:


> Dear Kahn's SS, I hope there's nothing fragile in his parcel. I was in the dining room putting on the tree lights and Beau came with me, he's been practicing 'paws on' on his balance cushion, and accidentally did a lovely both front paw stand on Kahn's prezzie


Oops !


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Tyton said:


> Dear Kahn's SS, I hope there's nothing fragile in his parcel. I was in the dining room putting on the tree lights and Beau came with me, he's been practicing 'paws on' on his balance cushion, and accidentally did a lovely both front paw stand on Kahn's prezzie


Oh dear !


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

Oh I dont know if mine are wrapped inside as I havent opened the boxes. It doesnt matter if they are or not, my lot will jist dive in and rip the paper or just jump for the pressies. Easily pleased hehehe. 

Although Molly is on santas naughty list at the moment for climbing on top of pennys crate, while penny was inside  and grabbing some wrapped up presents for my niece and unwrapping them! :Banghead


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Hope Troy receives his today 

I am hoping to open them Christmas Day morning but I have got a rather busy day and sadly the dogs have to stay at home whilst I go to my OH's grandparents for the day  Luckily they're only a 5 minute drive away so I will be popping back a few times to see the doggies - they'll be going for a long walk in the woods though at about 7am on xmas day morning 
So hoping to get photos up Xmas day evening - I am going to let them open them seperately as if not I could see arguments infolding, especially if they open up a toy and they both want it  I can see me having to open Bigbys presents though - he isn't the sharpest of tools


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Fingers and paws crossed for the final parcel arriving.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

It'll be Christmas morning for us too  

It's only me and my sister here this Christmas so it'll give us something super fun to take part in on Christmas morning  

3 sleeps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AllthingsRodent (Dec 13, 2013)

Christmas morning for Mr Barney


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Our might be done early due to travelling but pics will be on christmas eve


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

The pooches will be having their ss presents at the same time as we open ours on christmas morning, sat on the floor near the tree  we always make sure all cats are in as well (cat flap locked night before) so that that the whole family can be brought into the room on christmas morning! Me & hubby and 4 cats and 4 dogs! The cats munch on weebox sticks (their favourite treat) while the dogs eat whatever theyve got hehe


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Does any one know if Troys parcel has arrived yet ??? I do hope so time is running out fast


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Rosie64 said:


> Does any one know if Troys parcel has arrived yet ??? I do hope so time is running out fast


I was wondering the same


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

@Fluffster - have you heard from @WhippetyAmey today ?


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> @Fluffster - have you heard from @WhippetyAmey today ?


I've sent her a message on FB to see if her parcel arrived today! I'll report back


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Fluffster said:


> I've sent her a message on FB to see if her parcel arrived today! I'll report back


Fingers and toes crossed !! Thank you


----------



## Shihtzu_lover (Dec 20, 2015)

Secret santas are so much fun im doing dogforum one and i couldnt believe my parcel only reached the ss i was assigned to today was so worried i was going out my mind with worry. i love watching these threads though!


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

So has the last parcel arrived? Has everyone posted photos to get us in the festive mood for the next couple of days  im so excited!!


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Any news?


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

JenSteWillow said:


> Any news?


Won't know till tonight.


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

Just got home - sorry been out all day. 

Nothing still...... if it is just stuck in the post I am sure it will arrive!! You are all way more concerned than me, who is just going with the flow!


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

WhippetyAmey said:


> Just got home - sorry been out all day.
> 
> Nothing still...... if it is just stuck in the post I am sure it will arrive!! You are all way more concerned than me, who is just going with the flow!


so calm and cool and collective.I would have blown my top like yosimity sam by now


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

WhippetyAmey said:


> Just got home - sorry been out all day.
> 
> Nothing still...... if it is just stuck in the post I am sure it will arrive!! You are all way more concerned than me, who is just going with the flow!


But you need it for Christmas Day and there's only one more post day 

I was so hoping to see it had arrived


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

@WhippetyAmey Wasn`t sure if I should post this but I will do considering its Xmas day soon! 
Your SS for Troy sent their gift out for him on December 8th. It still hasn`t arrived and we assume it has been lost in the post, however you have to wait 15 working days after posting for Royal Mail to say it is lost and sort through claims etc. 
So another parcel was sent for Troy the other day, I`m really hoping it arrives tomorrow.
It`s a massive shame although it is nobodys fault as the SS posted in time, just one of those things


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Ohh what a shame  
I hope the new one gets there on time. Bloody Royal Mail! What a joke!! Was it being tracked? They're burgers with untracked stuff


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Burgers ha. I'll leave the auto correct as it is, made me laugh.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

JenSteWillow said:


> Ohh what a shame
> I hope the new one gets there on time. Bloody Royal Mail! What a joke!! Was it being tracked? They're burgers with untracked stuff


No it wasn`t tracked. 
Blumming Burgers


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Aww no @WhippetyAmey sorry to hear you haven't received Troy's parcel yet. Such a shame it's been lost  Hope you receive one, or both parcels, tomorrow!

Hugs to your SS too as I bet they've been frustrated and anxious too!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Fingers crossed the parcel arrives tomorrow. 

lol burgers!


----------



## Shihtzu_lover (Dec 20, 2015)

So royal mail are they buggers at delivering from overseas too? If so certainly would answer my question I've had since 7th December on how come my secret Santa gift I sent (for dogforum.com secret Santa) didn't arrive till yesterday!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Missy's SS is THE BEST, seriously. We received another package today that said it had to be opened immediately, so once Miss was comfy in her crate we did so and well, all I can say is we were all so hugely touched and emotional about the gifts inside ( we was all very teary eyed! ). Her SS had sent a beautiful care package for her knowing she's ill and sore with her leg. Everything was just beautiful and well thought out, so personal. We love it, and Missy loved it too....even managed the liver treats, SS  She was SO hungry for them after starving herself at the vets! Pink piggy is wrapped up on her pillow with her and the blanket has gone down a treat. The card was a lovely little touch too, and Missy loved hearing her SS is tall, dark & handsome....what every girl wants, right? 

Both my mum & sister were equally touched, and my mum has said that whoever you are, you are truly a lovely & kind person who has gone out of their way to show our little Miss such kindness.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

That's absolutely lovely @Dogloverlou, what a just plain nice thing someone did, Missy deserves it! 
Bum for @WhippetyAmey and whoever her secret Santa was, bloody post. A very honest woman came to our door a few weeks ago with parcels clearly and correctly addressed to me and they had been shoved through her door as she has the same numbered house as me a few streets away and the dopey booger tried to deliver her stuff to me last week!


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Oh @Dogloverlou, that's brought a tear to my eye. What a lovely thing for someone to do.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Missy's SS has a heart of gold - so thoughful


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Fluffster said:


> Oh @Dogloverlou, that's brought a tear to my eye. What a lovely thing for someone to do.


I know. Such a lovely thing to do, and totally unexpected. Can't wait to find out who they are!!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Canine K9 said:


> @WhippetyAmey Wasn`t sure if I should post this but I will do considering its Xmas day soon!
> Your SS for Troy sent their gift out for him on December 8th. It still hasn`t arrived and we assume it has been lost in the post, however you have to wait 15 working days after posting for Royal Mail to say it is lost and sort through claims etc.
> So another parcel was sent for Troy the other day, I`m really hoping it arrives tomorrow.
> It`s a massive shame although it is nobodys fault as the SS posted in time, just one of those things


Urgghhhh our postal service at its best !

Feel so sorry for Troy's SS, must have been pulling their hair out waiting for it to arrive. Fingers crossed for tomorrow.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Poor Troys ss  stupid royal mail but hope something arrives for him soon  

What a lovely gesture from Missys SS


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Oh what a burger Troys SS hasn't arrived yet fingers and everything else crossed something will arrive tomorrow.



Dogloverlou said:


> Her SS had sent a beautiful care package for her knowing she's ill


What an absolutely lovely thing to do Missy's SS is truly a kind and thoughtful person


----------



## Shihtzu_lover (Dec 20, 2015)

Westie Mum said:


> Missy's SS has a heart of gold - so thoughful


Sure does! Id be emotional too if my dog got a care package from a secret Santa! Wow


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh that's so sweet 

It's so hard to not open the present already . I, er I mean Buster :Angelic, can't stop thinking about it


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Dogloverlou said:


> Missy's SS is THE BEST, seriously. We received another package today that said it had to be opened immediately, so once Miss was comfy in her crate we did so and well, all I can say is we were all so hugely touched and emotional about the gifts inside ( we was all very teary eyed! ). Her SS had sent a beautiful care package for her knowing she's ill and sore with her leg. Everything was just beautiful and well thought out, so personal. We love it, and Missy loved it too....even managed the liver treats, SS  She was SO hungry for them after starving herself at the vets! Pink piggy is wrapped up on her pillow with her and the blanket has gone down a treat. The card was a lovely little touch too, and Missy loved hearing her SS is tall, dark & handsome....what every girl wants, right?
> 
> Both my mum & sister were equally touched, and my mum has said that whoever you are, you are truly a lovely & kind person who has gone out of their way to show our little Miss such kindness.


Christmas spirit at its very best!!!!!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Hoping something for Troy arrives today 

I may possibly have the doggies open their presents this evenings  I have quite a busy day tomorrow but we shall see  Hoping to post photos up on Christmas Day evening as I am then off to my parents for four days.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

With some folks hoping to open later today (and fingers crossed Troy's parcel(s) arrive safely!) I think we need @BlueJay to start our 'opening' and 'guessing' threads 

(after all the bah humbug lead up to Christmas, I must admit I'm getting a wee tingle of excitement now - think seeing Missy with her 'care package' presents has kickstarted my Christmas spirit  )


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I am most excited about seeing what Io and Bigby have got  I was saying to Io last night 'is Santy Paws coming soon' and she knows who he is but Bigby hasn't a clue


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Fingers crossed that at least one of Troy's parcels arrives today.

can't wait to open Apollo's presents with him tomorrow and see everyone elses doggies opening theirs


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Right, my festive little sprigs of holly, secret Santa has been done, I repeat done, aided by one extremely excited child and one, well not so much. A MASSIVE thank you to all our secret santas for all the dogs lovely prizes, I've given guessing who they were a stab as well. There was hairs in one which might have given the game away is alls I'm saying.....
Now, @BlueJay NEW THREAD NEW THREAD!

P.s, many thanks as well to @BlueJay and @Canine K9 for organising the whole shebang!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Mrsred said:


> , I've given guessing who they were a stab as well. There was hairs in one which might have given the game away is alls I'm saying.....
> !


I'm relying on the fact there are loads of big fluffs playing this year to 'dilute' the guessing give away of the copious amounts of black and white (and occ ginger/brown) hair that coats everything entering/leaving my house - think of all them husky-types!!!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Who's thread do I post on? I am dying to get pictures up and also need to do stuff in house so I am holed up, in my jammies in the back room for 5 minutes, hiding from the hordes that want me to do stuff!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I reckon my SS's will get my clues quite quick.. I think I made them fairly easy. .I wasn't really imaginative this year


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Mrsred said:


> Who's thread do I post on? I am dying to get pictures up and also need to do stuff in house so I am holed up, in my jammies in the back room for 5 minutes, hiding from the hordes that want me to do stuff!


Mine has pretty coloured writing igeon


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Ah @BlueJay, with your jolly writing, you are really spoiling us, Ferrero Rocher style.

Right, operation partridge in a pear tree is ON. Prepare for festive dogs, doing festive fings.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Mrsred said:


> Ah @BlueJay, with your jolly writing, you are really spoiling us, Ferrero Rocher style.
> 
> Right, operation partridge in a pear tree is ON. Prepare for festive dogs, doing festive fings.


They is just sprouts wrapped in foil this year, sorry


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

So excited so excited so excited


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I am looking forward to seeing what Bungo has got.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Think we are going to do ours this afternoon - will post pictures this evening. Dogs are snoring, completely oblivious but I'm excited lol


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

Did the last parcel arrive? Im soooooo hoping it did so we can all enjoy together


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

I do so hope that at least one of the parcels has arrived for Troy it takes away a little of the excitement for Chip to think that just one has not received their SS


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

I hope one of Troys parcels has arrived in time for Christmas day


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Somebody is desperately excited to see that her gift has appeared again. It must have been stored with Santa.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm controlling myself, er Buster is of course. But it's so hard :Arghh


----------

